# Glock 19 compact vs. Springfield xdm 9 compact?



## Rusty227 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all, I am going to get a handgun for the fist time and norrowed it down to these two. I have heard a lot of good things about glock and know very little about the xdm. In your opinions which would be a better fit for a first time owner? Should I get something other then compact? Which one is easiest when it comes to maintanence? And are there any other 9mm that are better? I am willing to spend a lot for for a gun that I will rarily if ever have a problem with and will be easy to take apart and clean.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Think I'll just settle back in my recliner, make sure that my ice-cold Coke and bowl of popcorn is near-by, and wait for the replies to roll in. :watching:


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Think I'll just settle back in my recliner, make sure that my ice-cold Coke and bowl of popcorn is near-by, and wait for the replies to roll in. :watching:


I hear ya.


----------



## Rusty227 (Jan 22, 2014)

?? I don't get it are you making fun of my post. If so Ill just go find another forum where people are more helpful.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rusty227 said:


> ?? I don't get it are you making fun of my post. If so Ill just go find another forum where people are more helpful.


I wasn't making fun of you personally.

You asked questions that are very subjective and speculative. It's like asking something like.......I just turned 16 and I want to buy my first car. Which one should I buy?

If you had asked me that, I would have said a *red* one. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

They're not making fun of you... it's just your post is one of the thousands of opinion posts we see. 

You are going to get as many suggestions as there are members in here... and you won't be any closer to making a decision...but may actually get more confused.

You need to get something that fits your needs, whatever they are... whether it's CCW, home protection, duty or simply fun at the range. Find a gun in a caliber your capable of shooting accurately and confidently. What might seem right for one of us may be completely wrong for you. Start at figuring out your application or need for the gun, decide on a caliber, see what fits your hand well, decide if you want a single action, double action or both, decide if you want a safety or decocker. Lots of sizes and choices out there... you should go to a range and rent a few to see what you like. Ask questions while at the gun counter and hope you have a friendly, patient and knowledgeable salesman... or at least knowledgeable, lol.

I'd recommend some makes & models... but again, I have no idea if what I like is what you'll like... plus I guarantee plenty of guys will throw out their favorite gun suggestions anyways.

Welcome though, and good luck on your search.


----------



## Rusty227 (Jan 22, 2014)

I see I will just read through different threads to see what people have to say. I have been to the range a few times and have narrowed it down to those two handguns but there are probably other handguns out there that I may like.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TAPnRACK said:


> They're not making fun of you... it's just your post is one of the thousands of opinion posts we see.
> 
> You are going to get as many suggestions as there are members in here... and you won't be any closer to making a decision.
> 
> ...


I second this quality response. I would add that you might want to include DAO (Double Action Only) pistols in your search as they are very common and popular. Of the two pistols you mentioned, the Glock is a DAO design while the XD series is a SA according to the BTAFE.

FWIW, I would go with the Glock 19. Simplicity at work with that one.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rusty227 said:


> I see I will just read through different threads to see what people have to say. I have been to the range a few times and have narrowed it down to those two handguns but there are probably other handguns out there that I may like.


If you haven't already, go to several gun shops and look at as many guns as you can. Ask as many questions as you can think of. Pay attention to price as well, cause prices for the same exact gun will vary, sometimes greatly.

It'll help a lot if you know for sure what caliber you want your gun chambered in. I'd recommend sticking to a full-size frame, at least until you get more experience under your belt. And, it'll be a great excuse for wanting to buy another gun in the future if you want something more compact.

Good luck to you and take your time deciding.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the XDM 3.8 9mm more than the Glock 19 but both are very good tools. The XDM is more accurate but the Glock is more able to digest all types of ammo.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Rusty227 said:


> ?? I don't get it are you making fun of my post. If so Ill just go find another forum where people are more helpful.


Welcome to the forum Rusty. Paratroopers comments and popcorn figure are poking fun at us, not you. Sometimes it gets heated in here as people passionately defend their favorite gun, caliber or manufacturer. Or choose to trash someone else's stuff.

I am looking as you are. I found a range that rents the potential guns I want to buy so I go up there every couple of weeks and fire off 200 to 300 rounds to get a better feel for what I like. Little by little I am getting closer to a final decision.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

i understand the comments. was new to all of this a few years ago too. for simplicity, you can't beat a glock. but both my sons don't like the trigger pull(around 5.5 but not a crisp break). i love this gun and use it as my c&c. everyone is telling you to try out these 2 guns and make your choice. i couldn't agree more. go with what fits you best.


----------

